# Week 4 2022 Timeshare owner newsletter



## TUGBrian (Feb 1, 2022)

Miss the TUG Newsletter over the weekend?
					

Popular Timeshare Discussion Topics From Week 4, 2022! 1200th owner saved by TUG! This post back in December was officially the 1200th owner who fou...



					madmimi.com


----------

